# gelöschte chronik in firefox wiederherstellen?



## der blaue blitz (16. Februar 2009)

*gelöschte chronik in firefox wiederherstellen?*

hi jungs,
hab en problem,
ich war gestern im internet suchen und habe dann auch das gefunden was ich suchte, ging um ARBEIT, deshalb meine frage,
ich habe heute morgen halt dummer weise in firefox meine kompletten daten gelöscht!!!
finde es nach nem tag suchen allerdings nicht wieder keine ahnung warum,
kann ich den verlauf von gestern irgendwo vlt. wiederherstellen oder geht da nix???
danke im vorraus!


----------



## el barto (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: gelöschte chronik in firefox wiederherstellen?*

sollte eigentlich mit gängigen Wiederherstellungsprogrammen gehen. Dazu einfach den Cache-Ordner wiederherstellen. Problematisch wirds wenn viele Datenzugriffe oder gar eine Defrag drüber gelaufen sind.

Tuneup kann das z.B. (demo reicht ja)

mfg el barto


----------



## der blaue blitz (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: gelöschte chronik in firefox wiederherstellen?*

kannst du mir das genau erklären wie ich das machen soll
hab da leider keinen richtigen durchblick 
hab mir ultra edit runter geladen?

danke um bitte um nachsicht


----------



## el barto (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: gelöschte chronik in firefox wiederherstellen?*

Der Cache-Ordner befindet sich hier:



> %USERPROFILE%\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\<Profilname>\Cache



Wenn du nun mit Tuneup nach gelöschten Daten suchst, stellst du alle wieder her, die sich in dem oben genannten Ordner befanden. 

Ob du welche bzw. alle findest hängt davon ab ob sie durch zugriffe überschrieben worden sind.

Würde aber sagen das die Chance da noch etwas zu retten eher gering ist, da der Bereich allein schon beim öffnen von FF beschrieben wir mit einem neuen Cache.

Wünsche trotzdem viel Erfolg 

mfg el barto


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: gelöschte chronik in firefox wiederherstellen?*

Der Cache hat nichts mit der Chronik zu tun. Die Chronik wird in der Datei "places.sqlite" gespeichert.
Die Datei "places.sqlite" enthällt eine SQLite-Datenbank in der nicht nur die Chronik sondern auch Lesezeichen und Schlüsselwörter gespeichert sind.
Und da sich diese Datenbank ständig innerhalb dieser Datei aktualisiert, kann man auch keine gelöschte Chronik wiederherstellen.


----------



## der blaue blitz (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: gelöschte chronik in firefox wiederherstellen?*

danke 
kann dann bitte geschlossen werden!!!


----------

